
Two radically different cities, and the sustainability challenges they face - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2015/may/28/two-radically-different-cities-and-the-sustainability-challenges-they-face
======
partisan
The Uber plug at the end there was totally unexpected.

